# Wheel slip kato shinkansen



## kr0490 (Feb 24, 2020)

I have a standard incline (using kato supplied incline kit) and the kato shinkansen (komachi) can't make it up but my n500 shinkansen can. Any ideas how to resolve this, is something wrong, i see the wheels just spinning.

See video








New video by Krobulous R







photos.app.goo.gl


----------



## clovissangrail01 (Oct 8, 2019)

I had that problem, too, using Kato F-units on Kato curved viaduct. I added another F-unit, and it pulled the grade fine, if a little slow. 

I am also working on reducing the slope a little by replacing the number 5 pylons with number 4. (Still working on this. May reduce it to # 3.)

I think those long passenger cars will bind worse than a big old drag of grain hoppers.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Just because Kato sells an incline kit doesn't mean it's a good idea. Basically, inclines are death for trains. Our little models can handle steeper ones than the prototype, but there are still limits. How steep did you make the grade? Those incline kits tend to make grades in the 3-4% range, which is extremely steep. If you can reduce the grade to 2%, things will work better.

The abrupt change in slope at the bottom may be causing problems, too. If the loco or it's trucks are too long, the rear wheels of the front truck and the front wheels of the rear truck lift a bit when starting up the slope, and this reduces traction. Gently easing your track into the slope with a stretch of gradually increasing grade is the best fix for this. Both the top and the bottom should be eased.

Adding weight or traction tires to your loco may also help.


----------



## DavidJones (Nov 21, 2019)

There is some stuff called, I think, 'frog snot' or somethinglikethat that you can put on the wheels to make a traction tire.

Sometimes cleaning the track and wheels with a mix of isopropyl (rubbing) alcohol and windex gets rid of any oils and it they stick better


----------



## cid (Jul 3, 2014)

I think CTV is exactly right on, add a little weight might make the difference. And DavidJones also! You don't need oil on the track or wheels...


----------

